# Aoudad with a bow....finally



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

been after them for 3 years and it finally happened. We've got bigger ones on camera but I just couldn't stand it anymore...had to get one on the board. Had three of them come in to the feeder at 37 yards after sitting in the brush at 60 yards watching the feeder for literally 45 minutes. I let them come in and calm down before turned my camera on and drew on him. Of course, as it seems it always goes, he moves and bumps the feeder and they start fighting. I was at full draw for almost 2 minutes before I started to shake and let my draw down. Another 5 minutes of him shifting and moving and he stops slightly quartering away.....now or never. Range him, dial my sight to 37 yards, camera on, draw back, 4" left for the stiff crosswind, exhale and release. Hits him center-mass high and a little back of where I'd like but still in the ribs and he runs off away from me with my arrow protruding from his chest...sounded like the crack of an axe splitting mesquite. The other two ran towards me and then turned around to see WTH happened. Few minutes went by and they went back to eating! So here I sit watching these bastards for an hour, listening tentatively over the howling wind for him to crash... couldn't hear anything. Finally they leave and I get out of my pop-up, .357 in hand expecting a quick dispatching hipshot amongst the cedars. The first 20 yards through the high grass had me worried...very little visible blood. Luckily I knew where he disappeared into the creek bottom. Alas, blood....everywhere. Tracked him downhill for about 40 yards and then about 20 yards up the side of the hill to find him piled up under a cedar. I don't think I've ever been so excited about a kill or had such a wonderful feeling of accomplishment. Now I'm after a bigger one I have on cam. Hopefully it won't be another 3 years. These aoudad are by far the wiliest SOBs I've ever hunted.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

A little more to the story.... 3 weeks ago a new guy comes out for the first time ever, sits in a tower blind I have set up overlooking a couple hanging feeders and a pop-up and shoots a 28" aoudad from 180 yards out. Another guy on the lease thinks it's hilarious and just couldn't wait to send me a picture. Same new guy sits in the same blind 2 weeks ago and shoots a 10-pt. I receive another boastful picture, rubbing my nose in it. Now I've been setting up feeders and blinds, checking cameras and sweating my dick off since September. This guy comes in and kills two trophies off my sweat equity. Not a huge deal (beginners luck) but this other guy just likes rubbing it in. 
Well in the midst of tracking my aoudad I found two horns off of an old skull. With little effort, I slipped them on my trophy and snapped a few pics. As soon as I get back I send a picture to Mr. Popular with the text ' 35" '...nothing more. Of course his first question is "where?" So I hinted that it was at his "secret" blind up on top of a hill. Holy shyt, you would have though I kicked his grandmother. He didn't reply back to me but he was calling and texting around to everyone else....FURIOUS! I laughed till I cried. Not so funny when the tables are turned, is it?








It WAS a very convincing picture. Thinking about hanging it up in camp. Here's a few more from the weekend.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome....both the animal and the story.

Hilarious!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I noticed the extra horns in your original pic, and really like the '35" ' pic!! Congrats for all!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow nice sheep and hog! Looks like you got a nice place to hunt.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks y'all. Definitely blessed to be able to hunt this place. I'm thinking about taking up the long-range game. There's times when you see them, their big tan bodies contrasting against cedars or their silhouette on top of a hill against that empty blue sky in the hill country. You can guesstimate their score but it's really about the shot. There are a few 30-plus inch rams on this place but I just really don't know if they're yak able by bow and arrow. Stalk and shoot? You've lost your mind. Ain't happenin'.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Good job


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome story and congrats on the Aoudad! Pretty nice cutters on the pig too!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Way to go... An Aoudad with a bow is quite the accomplishment


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. Can't wait to get back out there after another one


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

An Aoudad with a bow is a tremendous accomplishment, congrats on fine trophy. I really loved the story about the other lease member. I hunted and fished with guys like that in the past, they love to dish it out but cry like little girls when you turn the tables on them. Well done brother. Baker


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job!

TH


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice aoudad, and even better with a bow!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats awesome...


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I was a asked a few questions about broadheads etc. I was using 2" Grim Reaper Razorcut SS on an Easton Lightspeed 400. I did not anticipate a full pass-thru (especially out at close to 40 yards) so I wanted something that would open up and leave a big entry wound. No bands or retainer clips to keep up with. Shooting into a Rhinehardt, the Lightspeed just sounded faster and also had an average of 2-3" more penetration than all of my other arrows. 

Quartering away, slightly downhill at 37 yards, I hit him square in the third rib (from the back) shattering it and one of the blades opened up and cut the second rib....huge entry. The arrow continued through both lungs, broke two ribs going out, and almost made it all the way through his other shoulder. The BH stopped just before penetrating the skin on the other side. If it had been a broadside shot, I would have had two massive holes to track. The broadhead was fine. I did a quick spin test on it at the cabin to make sure it wasn't bent, and put it back in my quiver. I'd give these the edge over Schwacker because of the entry wound and lack of shrinkwrap bands. Hope this helps. 

Oh yeah, the aoudad didn't jump the string at all. In fact he kinda stood there for a second when he got hit and then headed for the hills. I think the arrow just sailed a little bit because it was slightly downhill and that Easton is a lot flatter shooting than the GT Kenetic XTs I've been shooting. I would have like to hit him a little lower and caught the heart but he's still just as dead now as he would have been.


----------

